# Need Help Please



## LakersFreak (Jan 28, 2008)

I failed all parts for the Oct 07 exam! The CERM book sucks as I realized during the exam. What book should I purchase or use for the afternoon section? Also any advise for surveying and seismic?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Jan 28, 2008)

Which civil subsection did you take?

About the CERM, you need to remember that it is a tool. It might not be the perfect tool, but it is none the less just a tool. A car is a great tool; but if you don’t know how to use it, then it is worthless. A calculator is a great tool, but if you don’t know what the symbols are or how to use them, then it is worthless. The CERM is not a magic pill or a silver bullet. Your ability to use this tool will determine its worth. Use the CERM as your main reference when working practice problems. If you find some information that is not in the CERM, add it to the correct spot in the CERM. Write in the margins, add equations, staple in the correct area (if that is still allowed). The CERM is already organized, no need to reinvent the wheel.

For seismic, you only need two books to pass the exam. Hiners book and the CBC. I knew nothing about seismic before reading Hiners book, and felt i easily passed the test.

For surveying, there is no one great book. Caltrans has a study guide on the net for free (do a websearch for it, i cant remember the address). Coumo's book has some good info. Others might add more books.


----------



## DrivingSideways (Jan 29, 2008)

The CBC is the one that the April 08 Seismic test will be based on, right? I'll be back in Pomona in April (3rd time for the freakin' Seismic. Grrr...)


----------



## LakersFreak (Jan 29, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> Which civil subsection did you take?
> About the CERM, you need to remember that it is a tool. It might not be the perfect tool, but it is none the less just a tool. A car is a great tool; but if you don’t know how to use it, then it is worthless. A calculator is a great tool, but if you don’t know what the symbols are or how to use them, then it is worthless. The CERM is not a magic pill or a silver bullet. Your ability to use this tool will determine its worth. Use the CERM as your main reference when working practice problems. If you find some information that is not in the CERM, add it to the correct spot in the CERM. Write in the margins, add equations, staple in the correct area (if that is still allowed). The CERM is already organized, no need to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> For seismic, you only need two books to pass the exam. Hiners book and the CBC. I knew nothing about seismic before reading Hiners book, and felt i easily passed the test.
> ...


Im sorry I meant to say that the CERM is bad for Geotech. The morning was ok; got a 75% on all, but afternoon killed me!

I have Hiners book but its based on UBC. Since the code had changed there are no books at the time. How stupid is that! No books to study off of.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 29, 2008)

^^ There are books written for the 2006 IBC.

See: http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...arjfUQkQO9473|5

These books are more written for engineering practice than Hiner is but I believe are much more rewarding.


----------

